# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Я ранимая насчет моего русского языка

## Valda

То есть, если кто-то оскорбляет мои способны на русском языке, я сразу принимаю это близко к сердцу. На пример, кто-то показал мне анекдот на русском сегодня на ютубе, а другой сказал "она не поймет". Я хмурилась и ответила "иди в жопу". Мы же там все друзья так что, кроме хохотов после этого ничего не было. Но, я честно обижалась. Как я ненавижу когда человек это делает... заранее предупреждает что не пойму. У нас был кстати форумчане который всегда удостоверял вас, перед тем, что посмотрели 
А еще, когда кто-то в телевизоре очень плохо говорит на русском, мой парень говорит "Ой, он/а говорит русский как ты"... он сразу говорит что пошутил, но я все-таки обижаюсь. Он однажды сказал, что это не очень естественно со мной говорить на русском. 
И, когда я побеседую с русскими и их не понимаю-- иногда говорю "что?" а они в этом моменте либо перестают говорить со мной на русском либо говорят фразу что я не поняла на другом языке (то есть, на иврите или на английском). Обидно.... 
А есть одна русская девушка, знакома моей подруги, которая по всей видимости не очень понимает насколько хорошо я понимаю русский язык...когда она хочет сказать что-то на русском, она извиняет перед мной, как "извини, я собираюсь сказать что-то, что не поймешь". Или, если она разговаривает на время русском, она сразу посмотрит на меня и извиняется на то, что говорила на русском. Я не такой человек, который скажет "нет, я хорошо уже понимаю русский язык...так что, не стесняйся. Я вообще изучаю русский язык и люблю слышать русский язык. Так что, давай, не жалей меня, увидишь я пойму твою речь." Это просто не мой стиль сказать такие вещи, или объяснит мой русский. Я больше веру в том, что не по словам судят, а по делам. Так что, если появится шанс, я покажу ей мой русский. Пока, я просто обижаюсь.  
Дело в том, что когда меня оскорбляют, я потеряю охоту изучать русский язык. Все становится мрачным, как будто, все мои особые усилий никогда не помогут мне избежать таких смущающих моментов. Избежать оскорблений. Может быть, дело в том, что разговаривать на русском в реальном времени, когда ты не носитель языка, это всегда действует на нервы. Я совершаю гораздо больше ошибок чем обычно. Даже элементарные вещи. Все не как сейчас, у спокойствия моего компьютера... нет нет. Короткие выделенные интервалы времени вопросов, комментарий, и ответов в реальном жизнью, это уж другое дело, которые беспредельно осложняет задачу.  
Какие у вас были ранимы моменты? Как можно превозмочь их? 
НАПОМИНАЮ ВАС ЧТО НА ЭТОМ РАЗДЕЛЕ МЫ ТОЛЬКО ПИШЕМ НА РУССКО

----------


## Medved

Я сейчас буду немного резок:
Если идиоту скажут, что он идиот - это не оскорбление, а констатация факта. Если человеку со слабым русским скажут, что русский у него хромает - это опять же не оскорбление, а констатация факта. И это - факт, объективно существующий во вселенной (если не применять теорию относительности Эйнштейна). Факт, независимо от твоих эмоций и твоего отношения к таким словам и к этому факту. То есть, это является критикой. Каждый воспринимает критику по-своему, в зависимости от характера, привычек, воспитания и жизненного опыта. Кто-то обижается, кто-то злится, кто-то анализирует и начинает работать над собой. Все по-разному. Неужели такой сильный человек как ты готов просто сдаться и обидеться как пятилетняя малышка, закуклиться в своём домике и хныкать под нос "ай-яй-яй, он меня обидел"? *Не верю!*

----------


## hddscan

> Как можно превозмочь их?

 Russians are not used to foreigners learning Russian language, thus we sometimes are too clumsy with manners on the subject. 
When people point to my not perfect English I tell them that my English is better then their Russian, taste of this medicine is sometimes enough to not get back to the subject. 
You probably need to accept the fact that your Russian is not perfect and don't get mad because of that.  Put a leash on your perfectionism  ::  
Блин, я забыл что мы здесь пишем только по-русски, исправляюсь. 
Русские люди не привыкли к иностранцам, которые учат русский язык, поэтому наши манеры оставляют желать лучшего, когда речь заходит об этой теме.
Когда мне говорят что мой английский не особо хорош, то я им отвечаю, что мой английский лучше, чем их русский. Такой подколки иногда достаточно, чтобы больше не возвращаться к этим разговорам. 
Тебе наверное стоит принять тот факт, что твой русский не идеален и не стоит сердиться по этому поводу. Обуздай свой перфекционизм  ::

----------


## Medved

> Какие у вас были ранимы моменты?

 По-настоящему ранимых моментов в изучении английского языка у меня не было. Было дело, когда меня тыкали носом в мой корявый английский, но на свои ошибки я не обижался. Это ведь мои ошибки. Их надо признавать и работать над тем, чтобы их не было. А вот на то, *как* мне указывали на огрехи в моём английском - я мог и обидеться, если это было сделано недостаточно культурно. Я прекрасно воспринимаю критику, если она оформлена в виде дружеской подначки или сухого "псевдоформального" комментария. Желательно, с указанием "что именно не так" и (как вариант) как это исправить. 
На фразы типа "Иди учи матчасть, твой английский - отстой" я вообще не обращал внимания, отвечая в том же стиле "иди в жопу", т.к. никакой конкретики такие фразы не несут, кроме желания говорящего потешить своё эго. Они достойны такого ответа. За указание и, тем более, разбор моих ошибок я всегда был и буду благодарен, т.к. это помогает улучшить мой английский, т.е. работает на результат, независимо от того, насколько обидную ошибку я совершил. Да, обидных ошибок было множество (наподобие "Yes I do can speak English"). Когда мне на них указывали в виде "О, ты придумал свою версию английского" - я тоже отшучивался, лез в гугл и выяснял всё о своей ошибке. 
Как я заметил, иностранцы довольно резко реагируют на критику, т.е. воспринимают попытки поправить и исправить их огрехи как личный выпад - у меня на livemocha был диалог с иностранкой, которую я по-молодости взялся поправлять, так она мне заявила "почему ты меня всё время оскорбляешь". С течением времени я заметил, что действительно, между нами есть огромные культурные различия. Что сказать человеку wrong что он wrong - некультурно и англоговорящие всеми силами пытаются этого избегать. Они придумают тысячу способов дать знать человеку как сказать правильно, но напрямую никогда не скажут, мол: "ты ошибся, надо вот так-то и так-то". Для проверки можно просто проанализировать ответы на wordreference (это форум, где носители английского отвечают на вопросы об английском). Я там крайне редко вижу фразы типа "You are wrong". Максимум - the sentence is (grammatically) incorrect, и то - очень-очень редко. Что лучше - напрямую сказать что человек ошибается или сделать намек - решает каждый для себя. Но нам, как изучающим английский язык, очень неплохо было бы немного подстроиться под культуру изучаемого языка и взять на вооружение те способы, которыми (условно) "американцы" дают понять, что совершена ошибка. 
Скорее всего, собака тут зарыта в нашей разнице в мироощущении. Мы, русские, всё же, немного азиаты, на нас глупо за это обижаться. Это как обижаться на зайца из-за того, что он заяц. У всех азиатов мысли направлены вовне, наружу. Нам всегда важно, что делает сосед, что делает община. Мы привыкли делать всё "всем миром". Поэтому, мы комментируем действия человека с позиции "он делает грамматические ошибки". В то время как европейцы всегда были замкнуты в себе. Все мысли направлены вовнутрь, в себя. Поэтому, они и комментируют ошибки: "я не могу тебя понять", или "это предложение makes no sense to me" - обратите внимание на wording - не you are wrong, а makes no sense *to me*. То есть, получается, вроде как говоря такое, они делают акцент на том, что они, такие несчастные, не могут понять о чём речь. А то, что это происходит из-за ошибок говорящего - это уже как бы "остается за скобками". 
Может и нам взять на вооружение подобные приемы? Тогда и похожих тем на форуме будет поменьше. И люди не будут бросать изучать русский язык из-за того, что им кажется хамством, а на самом деле - всего лишь национальная черта, которая внутри нашего общества не считается чем-то выходящим за рамки приличия. Хотя, лично мне уже поздно, я уже почти старик, поэтому трудно менять характер. Но я пытаюсь работать над этим  ::

----------


## kib

Valda, тебе не следует обижаться на высказывания этих высокомерных друзей. Они, очевидно, никогда не преминут поводом напомнить себе и тебе, что они гуру русского языка, а ты салага. Просто не обращай внимания на их замечания. Не позволяй себе обижаться, ведь сама говоришь, что это уменьшает твою мотивацию учить русский язык. А тебе это не надо, так ведь?

----------


## Valda

Я пока только отвечу на первые два ответа. Попозже отвечу другим.    

> "Кто-то обижается, кто-то злится, кто-то анализирует и начинает работать над собой."

 Дело в том, что я _уже_ работаю над собой. Я уже принимаю меры чтоб работать над моем русском.  Наоборот, если я ничего не делала чтоб улучить мой русский, мне было по барабану что об этом говорят людей. например, я постаралась когда-то изучать французский, уже не изучаю-- Пуст кто-то скажет что мой французский хреновый, мне по-барабану. Это же правильно, что мой французский хреновый. Это факт, объективно существующий во вселенной. Но я трачу особые усилие чтоб улучить мой русский, поэтому я развивала стремление добиваться совершенства.  
А вообще, я думаю что никто не правильно может оценить мой русский в короткий промежуток времени. Мой русский бывает такой многообразный. Письменный или разговорный, когда я нервничаю и когда нет, когда возникают сложные темы, и когда нет. Как можно правильно оценить мой русский, если он такой многообразный? Никак. Те, которые достаточно дерзкие и пытаюсь оценить (или скорее "судить") мой русский, им не права это делать. Надо сильно ознакомиться с всеми видами моего русского языка чтоб правильно оценить его.   

> Неужели такой сильный человек как ты готов просто сдаться и обидеться как пятилетняя малышка, закуклиться в своём домике и хныкать под нос "ай-яй-яй, он меня обидел"?

 Не сказала что сдалась, никогда не сдалась. Просто это лишает немножко мотивации когда это бывает. Я думаю--когда такие событие бывают, может быть это просто значит что я проиграла, и надо просто принимать это как игра и прекратить играть до того, что получаю второе дыхание. Или может быть, есть лучшие способы разобраться с этим?    

> Русские люди не привыкли к иностранцам, которые учат русский язык, поэтому наши манеры оставляют желать лучшего, когда речь заходит об этой теме.

 Наоборот, они должные оценить таких людей, которые хотят изучать русский язык. Я ценю тех, которые изучают иврит на пример.    

> Когда мне говорят что мой английский не особо хорош, то я им отвечаю, что мой английский лучше, чем их русский. Такой подколки иногда достаточно, чтобы больше не возвращаться к этим разговорам.

 Хороший ответ!

----------


## alexsms

mazel tov,  
keep calm and carry on))
we shall overcum 
прорвёмся)

----------


## Serge_spb

> То есть, если кто-то оскорбляет мои способны на русском языке, я сразу принимаю это близко к сердцу. На пример, кто-то показал мне анекдот на русском сегодня на ютубе, а другой сказал "она не поймет". Я хмурилась и ответила "иди в жопу". Мы же там все друзья так что, кроме хохотов после этого ничего не было. Но, я честно обижалась. Как я ненавижу когда человек это делает... заранее предупреждает что не пойму. У нас был кстати форумчане который всегда удостоверял вас, перед тем, что посмотрели 
> А еще, когда кто-то в телевизоре очень плохо говорит на русском, мой парень говорит "Ой, он/а говорит русский как ты"... он сразу говорит что пошутил, но я все-таки обижаюсь. Он однажды сказал, что это не очень естественно со мной говорить на русском. 
> И, когда я побеседую с русскими и их не понимаю-- иногда говорю "что?" а они в этом моменте либо перестают говорить со мной на русском либо говорят фразу что я не поняла на другом языке (то есть, на иврите или на английском). Обидно.... 
> А есть одна русская девушка, знакома моей подруги, которая по всей видимости не очень понимает насколько хорошо я понимаю русский язык...когда она хочет сказать что-то на русском, она извиняет перед мной, как "извини, я собираюсь сказать что-то, что не поймешь". Или, если она разговаривает на время русском, она сразу посмотрит на меня и извиняется на то, что говорила на русском. Я не такой человек, который скажет "нет, я хорошо уже понимаю русский язык...так что, не стесняйся. Я вообще изучаю русский язык и люблю слышать русский язык. Так что, давай, не жалей меня, увидишь я пойму твою речь." Это просто не мой стиль сказать такие вещи, или объяснит мой русский. Я больше веру в том, что не по словам судят, а по делам. Так что, если появится шанс, я покажу ей мой русский. Пока, я просто обижаюсь.  
> Дело в том, что когда меня оскорбляют, я потеряю охоту изучать русский язык. Все становится мрачным, как будто, все мои особые усилий никогда не помогут мне избежать таких смущающих моментов. Избежать оскорблений. Может быть, дело в том, что разговаривать на русском в реальном времени, когда ты не носитель языка, это всегда действует на нервы. Я совершаю гораздо больше ошибок чем обычно. Даже элементарные вещи. Все не как сейчас, у спокойствия моего компьютера... нет нет. Короткие выделенные интервалы времени вопросов, комментарий, и ответов в реальном жизнью, это уж другое дело, которые беспредельно осложняет задачу.  
> Какие у вас были ранимы моменты? Как можно превозмочь их? 
> НАПОМИНАЮ ВАС ЧТО НА ЭТОМ РАЗДЕЛЕ МЫ ТОЛЬКО ПИШЕМ НА РУССКО

 1. Во-первых, нужно принять как факт: смеются над иностранцами (не носителям языка) везде. Ну или почти везде. 
Я жил в Швеции. Однажды на моё объяснение, куда я собираюсь пойти, соседка по квартире расхохоталась, будто в жизни ничего смешнее не слышала. Я всего-то сказал  "Botaniska trädgården", произнеся первое слово как "ботанИска" (ударение на I), в то время как нужно ботАниска (ударение на A). Про себя я подумал, "какого черта? Я ведь не смеюсь на твоё нечленораздельное ПРИВЬЕТКАААКДИЛА?" Иногда бывало: она со своим парнем слушала меня (на английском), в один момент они начали странно переглядываться, потом прервали меня и сказали что-то вроде ... "ok, but it`s УМЕО (Umeå), а не УМЕА". 
Также, смотря всякие видео с ютуба, я  заметил, что носители английского (в основном американцы?) то и дело "прутся", имитируя акцент
-немцев
-мексиканцев
-французов
-итальянцев
-русских
-разных азиатов
итд 
Крайне сложно стать "своим" чужаку. 
Арнольда Шварценеггера в США вроде бы принимают за "своего", но отмечают его необычное произношение.
А ведь он прожил 40 лет в стране... 
2. Во-вторых, не имей иллюзий по поводу русских.
Россия - средняя по образованности и уровню толерантности страна. Где-то между западом и странами третьего мира.
Ближе к последнему. 
Особой "доброты" здесь нет, тем более по отношению к чужакам. 
В большинстве своем русские всерьез считают русский язык великим и уникальным,
и всякое коверканье (неправильное произношение) принимают за посягательство на свою культуру. Посягательство на _великое_. 
Это ужасная черта. Отвратительная. Вместо западного "ничего, все в полном порядке, я вас понимаю" иностранец здесь чаще слышит что-то вроде "вот нерусский, блин". (Интересно, в Иврите есть такое слово "нееврей"? Или в английском "неамериканец"? В шведском есть, но явно не с таким грубым оттенком) 
Способность говорить безупречно на родном языке - повод для гордости. 
Или осознавай это, или тщательнее выбирай собутыльников для общения.  ::  
3. При всем моём отношении -  похвально, что учишь русский. У вас в стране он распространен, имеет смысл. 
Только хотелось бы узнать, в чем заключается твое "изучение русского"?
По мне так, единственный способ выучить язык - это жить им. Читать российские газеты, книги, слушать музыку, людей. Иногда думать. А учить намеренно - это как-то скучно и неэффективно. 
Мне потребовалось около трех лет, чтобы не напрягаясь начать воспринимать английскую музыку\ новости по CNN, как родную речь.
Но стоит включить рэп с обилием слэнга или сериал посложнее - то и дело теряю мысль. 
Так или иначе, практика, полное погружение в язык (не учебные материалы, а сам язык) приводят к потрясающим результатам.

----------


## Valda

Блин Медвед, читаю твой русский я понимаю насколько я не понимаю... тыкать носом...подначка... матчасть... потешить...разбор... и это только вначале. Хотя, я это ценю. Много можно учиться читая свои комментарии.  
Так, а теперь отвечу.  
Да, об этом я говорю. Есть оскорбление и есть конструктивная критика. Иногда это невозможно отличать  между ними. Я недавно поздравила сотрудника, который купил новый мобильник. То есть, просто сказала, "я поздравляю". Он насмехался надо мной поскольку он повторял за мной только с ужасным акцентом. Да, он напоминал мне что я неправильно произносила это слово, но он действительно был обязанным напоминать мне об этом всю неделю и смеяться каждый раз после того, что подражает меня? Да.... думаю он доигрался.  
Это оскорбление или конструктивная критика? 
А вообще, когда человек всегда напоминает тебе что твой русский (или скажем английский) отстой, это не очень помогает, скорее надоедает.  
Медвед, я не думаю что это отношение к изучению языка непременно зависит от национальности. Думаю, что чувствительность для тех, которые изучают иностранные языки, это дело в том-- какой у вас личность.   

> Они, очевидно, никогда не преминут поводом напомнить себе и тебе, что они гуру русского языка, а ты салага.

 Да, это уж точно.    

> В большинстве своем русские всерьез считают русский язык великим и уникальным,
> и всякое коверканье (неправильное произношение) принимают за посягательство на свою культуру. Посягательство на великое.

 Хорошо сказано.     

> Это ужасная черта. Отвратительная. Вместо западного "ничего, все в полном порядке, я вас понимаю" иностранец здесь чаще слышит что-то вроде "вот нерусский, блин". (Интересно, в Иврите есть такое слово "нееврей"? Или в английском "неамериканец"? В шведском есть, но явно не с таким грубым оттенком)

 Нет. Хотя есть конечно слово "гой", аналогично слову "иноверец" в русском языке. Более относиться к вере чем к национальности. Если ты еврей, несмотря на то, что не знаешь иврит, ты не "гой".   

> Только хотелось бы узнать, в чем заключается твое "изучение русского"?
> По мне так, единственный способ выучить язык - это жить им. Читать российские газеты, книги, слушать музыку, людей. Иногда думать. А учить намеренно - это как-то скучно и неэффективно.

 Не получается мне читать, за исключением того что тут читаю... но... в общем и целом, я много телесериалов смотрю, играю игры на русском, и мне получается много говорить на русском, даже с этими людьми, которые меня ослабляют. Так что, я бы сказала, что у меня есть полное погружение...или типа того.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Не получается мне читать, за исключением того что тут читаю... но... в общем и целом, я много телесериалов смотрю, играю игры на русском, и мне получается много говорить на русском, даже с этими людьми, которые меня ослабляют. Так что, я бы сказала, что у меня есть полное погружение...или типа того.

 Газеты на русском печатают? Из какого ты города?

----------


## Valda

Ты что, хорошо знаешь Израиль? Я из рамат гана. Да, у нас печатают русские газеты. Он...мне скучно читать новости или всякие ерунды, которые обычно написано в газетах. Я бы больше предпочитала читать книги чем газеты, но нет терпения для книг.

----------


## oldboy

> Какие у вас были ранимы моменты?

 Я изучаю английский язык. Недавно написал эссе и попросил знакомого с хорошим знанием английского языка проверить его. Я думал, он скажет, какой у меня замечательный английский )), а он вернул мне мою работу с кучей исправлений. Я очень расстроился (( Я не обиделся на него—ведь он мне помог, но мне было неприятно из-за чувства разочарования.   

> Как можно превозмочь их?

 Думаю, никак. Но, мне кажется, что здесь дело не в языке, а в том, что тебе говорят неприятные для тебя вещи. Ведь, согласись, если бы тебе кто-нибудь сказал, что твоё платье некрасивое, ты бы тоже расстроилась, не так ли? 
Мне, например, родители и знакомые говорят, что я никогда не выучу английский язык самостоятельно. Мне это неприятно, но я просто игнорирую их слова. Я вижу положительную динамику в своём изучении: сейчас я знаю намного больше слов, чем год назад, у меня уже не возникает проблем с пониманием структуры предложений и т.д. Т.е. мой английский становится всё лучше и лучше, а значит, рано или поздно он будет не хуже, чем у среднестатистического англичанина... если мне повезёт )) 
Я лично считаю, что главная цель изучения языка—понимать, что говорят/пишут другие и уметь выражать свои мысли так, чтобы тебя понимали. Я понимаю, что ты пишешь. На мой взгляд, ты уже много достигла в изучении русского языка. 
Я сочувствую тебе, что вокруг тебя такие "доброжелатели", но что поделать... Держи хвост пистолетом!  ::

----------


## oldboy

> Русские люди не привыкли к иностранцам, которые учат русский язык, поэтому наши манеры оставляют желать лучшего, когда речь заходит об этой теме.

 Если лично Вы "не привыкли к иностранцам, которые учат русский язык" и поэтому Ваши "манеры оставляют желать лучшего, когда речь заходит об этой теме", это вовсе не означает, что и во всей России ситуация обстоит так же.   

> Россия - средняя по образованности и уровню толерантности страна. Где-то между западом и странами третьего мира.
> Ближе к последнему. 
> Особой "доброты" здесь нет, тем более по отношению к чужакам. 
> В большинстве своем русские всерьез считают русский язык великим и уникальным,
> и всякое коверканье (неправильное произношение) принимают за посягательство на свою культуру. Посягательство на великое. 
> Это ужасная черта. Отвратительная. Вместо западного "ничего, все в полном порядке, я вас понимаю" иностранец здесь чаще слышит что-то вроде "вот нерусский, блин". (Интересно, в Иврите есть такое слово "нееврей"? Или в английском "неамериканец"? В шведском есть, но явно не с таким грубым оттенком)

 По "образованности" (числу людей с высшим образованием) Россия на ПЕРВОМ месте (по данным OECD). И если лично Ваша "образованность и уровень толерантности" средние, и лично в Вас нет «особой "доброты"», "тем более по отношению к чужакам", это не означает, что и всех россиян нужно опускать до своего уровня. Ах да, и, кстати, расизм и фашизм придумали не русские!
Интересно, а в Израиле, Америке или Швеции принято поливать грязью свою собственную страну и собственный народ?..

----------


## Lampada

Путин, оказывается, учит английский.  Интересно, что в его занятия включены песни! Это то, за что я всё время ратую.  _"The President keeps busy, even on Saturday and Sunday. At weekends, his schedule becomes more haphazard: but there are sometimes study sessions in the afternoon. Mostly, English language. His teacher helps him learn difficult words – singing songs together. "   http://www.newsweek.com/2014/08/01/b...or-260640.html_

----------


## Lampada

> ...Интересно, а в Израиле, Америке или Швеции принято поливать грязью свою собственную страну и собственный народ?..

 В Америке этого сколько угодно.  Вот первое, что Гугл выдал:  Travel Trend We Don't Like: U.S. Travelers Bad-Mouthing Their Own Country - Jessie on a Journey
 А мне ходить далеко не надо:  мой родной племянник в тюрьме за акции против американской политики и полиции.

----------


## hddscan

> Если лично Вы "не привыкли к иностранцам, которые учат русский язык" и поэтому Ваши "манеры оставляют желать лучшего, когда речь заходит об этой теме", это вовсе не означает, что и во всей России ситуация обстоит так же.

 Вот кстати, Valda, обрати внимание, один из классических примеров русской ментальности, иностранцы очень часто указывают на эту черту. Возможно и поэтому тоже тебя ругают русскоговорящие.
Русский подход: если я думаю что кто-то не прав, нужно непременно ему об этом сказать, желательно в категоричной форме, потому что если я считаю что прав, значит остальные не правы, автоматически.
Западный подход: если мое мнение отличается от мнения другого человека, я выскажу свое мнение, но не буду говорит человеку что он не прав, потому что может быть не прав именно я.

----------


## Medved

> Западный подход: если мое мнение отличается от мнения другого человека, я  выскажу свое мнение, но не буду говорит человеку что он не прав, потому  что может быть не прав именно я.

 Я думаю, если дело не касается отношений "обучающий/обучаемый", - это просто нормальный подход любого воспитанного человека. Национальность, цвет кожи и родной язык тут ни при чём. Вы же не будете напрямую указывать своему боссу на его ошибку. Или будете?

----------


## hddscan

> Я думаю, если дело не касается отношений "обучающий/обучаемый", - это просто нормальный подход любого воспитанного человека.

 Возможно вы правы, но например американцы почему-то отмечают особенности русской ментальности в этом вопросе. Наверное они что-то еще замечают.

----------


## Zubastiy

Я восхищаюсь любым человеком, который может сказать на русском языке хоть три слова. Неважно, какой у него акцент или как он спрягает глаголы, если он выражает мысль- это достойно уважения. Потому что человек тратит свое время на чужую культуру, чужой образ мысли и заставляет себя уважать ее. Нужно быть благодарным таким людям, что они выбрали именно твой язык.  
А теперь по существу. Во-первых: ваш русский стал заметно лучше, очень заметно (я тут с сентября не был). 
Во-вторых есть русскоязычный сайт людей, пишущих рассказы proza.ru не всегда там правильная речь, но очень часто она живая. К тому же оцените современную "народную" прозу в России. 
Ну и если вдруг соберетесь посетить Россию, милости просим. Буду рад знакомству.

----------


## RedFox

> Вот кстати, Valda, обрати внимание, один из классических примеров русской ментальности, иностранцы очень часто указывают на эту черту. Возможно и поэтому тоже тебя ругают русскоговорящие.
> Русский подход: если я думаю что кто-то не прав, нужно непременно ему об этом сказать, желательно в категоричной форме, потому что если я считаю что прав, значит остальные не правы, автоматически.
> Западный подход: если мое мнение отличается от мнения другого человека, я выскажу свое мнение, но не буду говорит человеку что он не прав, потому что может быть не прав именно я.

 Это не "русский подход". Это советский подход.
Давайте называть вещи своими именами.

----------


## Zubastiy

> Ты что, хорошо знаешь Израиль? Я из рамат гана. Да, у нас печатают русские газеты. Он...мне скучно читать новости или всякие ерунды, которые обычно написано в газетах. Я бы больше предпочитала читать книги чем газеты, но нет терпения для книг.

 Что бы сбавить градус беседы, предлагаю всем прочитать русский курсив. Я, как носитель языка не смог прочитать последнее слово.))))Курсив.jpg

----------


## RedFox

> Я, как носитель языка не смог прочитать последнее слово.))))

 Я прочитал.  :: 
А вот в предпоследнем имеется баг.

----------


## Zubastiy

Так что же это за иероглифы? "ишемия" что ли?

----------


## RedFox

> Так что же это за иероглифы? "ишемия" что ли?

 Ну дык. Она.))

----------


## QWERTYZ

> Дело в том, что когда меня оскорбляют, я потеряю охоту изучать русский язык. Все становится мрачным, как будто, все мои особые усилий никогда не помогут мне избежать таких смущающих моментов. Избежать оскорблений.

 Как бы это так сказать.... Если кто-то берётся за реальный русский язык, а не сферический эльфийский русский в вакууме, то чётко должен понимать. Неотъемлимым компонентом (в силу исторических причин, в том числе) русского является _бытовое_ трамвайное хамство. Русский нынешний - это язык хамский во многих аспектах, с серьёзным проникновением фени, с массой слов которые выражают оскорбления и т д. Носитель языка учится отбиваться от этого всего ещё в школе/детском саду. А вот для человека из иноязычной среды это может стать шоком.  
У вас там, я так понимаю, реальная русскоязычная среда, причём южная по темпераменту (и базар-вокзал там процветает кстати). Так что по отношению к вам там всё ещё довольно мягко, там рано обижаться  :: Ну и кстати, показывает, что вы пока не открыли в себе внутреннего русского, который готов с места в карьер стартовать в скандал, дать словесный отпор любым уродам (и дать в лицо с ноги). Но если откроете - то ужаснётесь, Достоевский и Вася Ложкин - они не очернители, они реалисты  ::  
Так что всем, кто не любит изучателей русского языка - наш ответ

----------


## krechet

В какой-то момент поймал себя на мысли, что всех иностранцев, говорящих на русском, на уровне подсознания оценивал недалёкими. Задумался и понял почему. Иностранец использует ограниченное количество слов и упрощает структуру предложения. Осознав это, во-первых произвел переоценку отношения к иностранцам, во-вторых, понял, что единственный эффективный способ изучения иностранного языка - это полное погружение в среду.  
Поэтому может не стоит обижаться на людей, которые не понимают ситуации, не видят, не ведают, что творят. Может надо найти способ и погрузить их в такую ситуацию, что бы им пришло понимание)

----------

